# Apple Wine Making



## blairholand (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought you guys may enjoy this post on apple wine making it has a great video attached to the post. I am trying a new batch the first one I made was great. I followed the instructions in this post and the video and hit it out of the park the first time. anyway here is the post winowinemaking.com/home-winemaking/apple-wine-making/


----------

